# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  شرح تفصيلى لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية واتقان النطق

## حاحاوطاطا

شرح تفصيلى لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية واتقان النطق


[CENTER]


اهلا بيكم اصحابي وصحباتى اعضاء المنتدى الكريم

يارب تكونوا بخير وسلامة دائما اليكم المفاجاة لينك لتعليم الغة 

النجليزية وايجاد النطق بها في اقل من اسبوعين هناك شرح 

فيديو للنطق والكتابة    
                             من هنا







BBC English | The Flatmates episode 6 from BBC Learning English | Courses Online


ارجو ان اكون قد افدكم وفقكم الله



[/CENTER

----------


## Maysoun

جميل جدا

----------


## اميرة بلا اسم

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## wail2

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

